# من تصميماتي (بيت شباب)على صيغة dwg



## arc.iraqi (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم اليوم مشروع تصميم بيت شباب أو سكن داخلي للطلبة....
يحتوي على
 قسم الادارة...
صالة متعددة الاغراض...
صالة ساونة وجاكوزي...
مسبح...
غرف نوم...
كافتيريا...
طبعا المشروع لـ 100 شخص. 50بنين و 50 بنات..
تركت بعض الاماكن فارغة لكي توضفوها على راحتكم......


الملف موجود في المرفقات


دعواتكم..............................


----------



## lazoz (5 يناير 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك مبدع...

يعطيك العافية ...

وماننحرم من جديدك...


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## بني دار (11 يناير 2009)

الملف لا يفتح


----------



## lajoconde2 (11 يناير 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه
وفقك الله ونصر اخواننا في غزا


----------



## ابو هدير (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك عافية


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات.


----------



## المهندس العنابي (14 يناير 2009)

أي نسخة الملف


----------



## arc.iraqi (16 يناير 2009)

الملف اشتغلت عليه بأوتوكاد 2009 و 2008 
وكمان عندي تصميم ثاني لبيت شباب بنزله بعدين


----------



## مى الشرقاوى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## kamatchau (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق 2 (29 أبريل 2011)

10x for the info


----------



## خالد الكاديكي (28 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيع العافية ( بالليبي منور يا خوي).. 
تصميم جميل جدا ااااالف شكر


----------



## nabi (29 يناير 2012)

واصل لكن عليك اعطاء جمالية او الاهتمام بالواجهة


----------



## عدن امي (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور ومره حلو المشروع ....
بس ممكن توضح اكثر العلاقات الوظيفيه كده برسمة عبر الزونات ^^


----------



## عدن امي (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن مساعدة 
عايز بيت شباب والاستاذ لم يعطي نحن المساحات ونحن نوجد المساحات بس جاب معلومة عبره نوجد المساحات 
والمعلومة هي 72 سرير ....فأنا خلاص المساحات ضاعت عليا وماعرفت اوجده فممكن مساعدة ياأخوتي وان شاء الله نخدمكم في الايام الجآيه ^^


----------



## عدن امي (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*محتااااج مساعدتكم ضرووووري*

ممكن مساعدة 
عايز بيت شباب والدكتور لم يعطي لنا المساحات ونحن نوجد المساحات بس جاب معلومة عبره نوجد المساحات 
والمعلومة هي 72 سرير ....فأنا خلاص المساحات ضاعت عليا وماعرفت اوجده فممكن مساعدة ياأخوتي وان شاء الله نخدمكم في الايام الجآيه ^^


----------



## هانى حسب النبى (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------

